# whats the worst console ever



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 9, 2007)

im not to sure if this has been done before but i want to know whats the worst console you have ever played.

the worst console for me would have to be the sega dreamcast i thought it was terrible and the only thing good about it was the sonic games and the fact you could go on the internet.

but hey its only my opinion


----------



## max_demon (Jul 9, 2007)

Xbox 360


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 9, 2007)

*cinemassacre.com/Movies/Nes_Nerd/images/Sega-32X.jpg
SEGA 32X ,
 by *Angry Video Game Nerd* 

*WARNING*: VIDEOS CONTAIN VULGAR LANGUAGE. MATURE AUDIENCES ONLY.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 10, 2007)

@ max_demon yes i agree with u Xbox360 really worst 
*img110.imageshack.us/img110/64/bigxbox5db764tb4pn0.th.jpg


----------



## iamtheone (Jul 10, 2007)

sure i do RECSEPT ur opinions guys but why do u ppl think that x360 is the worst console ever???according to me and millions of other ppl its TEH BEST ever....offcourse the same is true for vice-versa case also but still.....
in my opinion the worst console HAS to be PS3...reasons:nothing special and rediculous price for jst an impressive spec sheet.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 10, 2007)

People usually dislike the XBOX 360 for its frequent Red-Ring-of-Death failures.


----------

